# Collapsed esophagus



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

My Westie was diagnosed with a collapsed esophagus. Has anyone's dog had this? She is now on an inhaler with Ventolin and a steroid. Very expensive people medicine. It has helped her. Also, a tranquilizer. She was coughing continuously before but this has eased. No easy treatment. They can do stents, but this is a very specialized surgery and what I have read not a sure cure. She will be 12 in August. I can't imagine life without her.


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

I am sorry for your Westie. Did you ask the vet what could cause that? I hope she is not too uncomfortable and I hope you are able to resolve it for her. I know how it is when your pet suddenly needs very expensive vet care. But, we do what we can because they are so important to us. I will say a prayer.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

It is genetic. It is very unusual in her size. Usually occurs in very small dogs like the yorkies. Right now I feel she is doing ok. She will never be cured. Stenting is the only other option and not real sure about that.


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have a yorkie that had congenital problems. Early on in her life she had surgery and we have had good luck so far (liver shunt). I wish you luck with your baby.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry your fur baby is having issues.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaaren said:


> My Westie was diagnosed with a collapsed esophagus. Has anyone's dog had this? She is now on an inhaler with Ventolin and a steroid. Very expensive people medicine. It has helped her. Also, a tranquilizer. She was coughing continuously before but this has eased. No easy treatment. They can do stents, but this is a very specialized surgery and what I have read not a sure cure. She will be 12 in August. I can't imagine life without her.


Sad news. What is your doggie's name ???

I'm assuming that she never had any kind of a throat/neck injury, and hopefully wasn't the kind of dog who strained on her collar/leash, but in times before now, was she much of a barker or did she cough very much ???
__________


----------



## granny9 (Dec 13, 2016)

So very sorry to hear of your fur child & I know what you are going thru.I have a miniature yorkie,who has a choking problem,he is 14 & they diagnosed him with congestive heart failure & enlarged liver sometime ago.His 1st episode was so bad,we thought we would lose him right then.Vet visits every 2 wks.Living day to day with lots of Prayers.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry to heard it...i understand you, my lovely dog Baby Lucy is 8 years old, with cancer and her medication are too expensive, but it help her to live every day one more day...I pray for her daily and thanks the Lord for every day she is with me... I'll pray for your doggie to be better....Baby Lucy live by faith....


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Esophageal disorders can strike breeds of a wide variety and a wide variety of breed sizes. Treatment of these disorders can be very costly. I was involved in showing dogs for many years and had a friend who owned the top winning Irish Wolfhound. That dog developed an esophageal problem/disorder at about age 5 (Irish Wolfhounds have a short life expectancy). While they were able to manage the problem for a time, the dog's quality of life suffered. One medication would work for a while but steroids will shorten the life of any dog who is on them for any length of time.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

kaaren said:


> My Westie was diagnosed with a collapsed esophagus. Has anyone's dog had this? She is now on an inhaler with Ventolin and a steroid. Very expensive people medicine. It has helped her. Also, a tranquilizer. She was coughing continuously before but this has eased. No easy treatment. They can do stents, but this is a very specialized surgery and what I have read not a sure cure. She will be 12 in August. I can't imagine life without her.


Our dog has one or two coughing/breathing difficulty spells after he pulled too hard on his leash which was attached to a collar around his neck. When we first adopted him, this is what he came with. We quickly moved him into a harness around his chest and so far he has been fine even though at times he stills pulls, generally when he sees water as wants to jump in. The harness comes with a broad band across his chest so the strain of pulling is spread across most of his chest.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> Our dog has one or two coughing/breathing difficulty spells after he pulled too hard on his leash which was attached to a collar around his neck. When we first adopted him, this is what he came with. We quickly moved him into a harness around his chest and so far he has been fine even though at times he stills pulls, generally when he sees water as wants to jump in. The harness comes with a broad band across his chest so the strain of pulling is spread across most of his chest.


And what kind/size is your doggie - - & name ???
__________


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing to say except that I am very, very sorry.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kaaren said:


> My Westie was diagnosed with a collapsed esophagus. Has anyone's dog had this? She is now on an inhaler with Ventolin and a steroid. Very expensive people medicine. It has helped her. Also, a tranquilizer. She was coughing continuously before but this has eased. No easy treatment. They can do stents, but this is a very specialized surgery and what I have read not a sure cure. She will be 12 in August. I can't imagine life without her.


We have a Silky Terrier who used to be a very high energy boy. The people who gave him to us just before his first birthday had tied a heavy, heavy rope with a big ball of the same rope on the other end to his collar several times a day and made him run until he was ready to drop. He developed a heart murmur at age four and a collapsing trachea a few months ago, all traceable, according to our vet, to the abuse he suffered. He's nearly eight now. Some people shouldn't be allowed around animals, children, or sometimes, other people. Two days after we took him, they called and wanted him back. No way!!! Then they called and wanted to know whether they could visit him. I said, "Sure," thinking I could use the occasion to explain why what they did was abusive, and that was before his problems developed. We've never heard from them since so I didn't get to say my piece. Older dogs of some breeds do develop similar problems without ever having been abused.

We have another dog who we adopted nearly four months ago who is also developing collapsing trachea over the past month. We got her (Chihuahua) from the Humane Society and saw from the vet records with her prior family that she had weighed as much as nearly 22 pounds because she was fed constantly--dog food and people food, had to be carried everywhere because she could no longer walk. This, in my opinion, is another form of abuse. She was at about 19 pounds when we brought her home and is now down to 14, loves to run, eats twice a day (lots of veggies per vet's instructions plus a little chicken white meat) plays with toys, handles stairs like a veteran, and acts like a real dog ;~D. She's by no means a small Chi, but not a huge one, either. Her trachea problem is probably due to having been so overweight for so long; she is six years old now. Her skin is so loose on her that she looks like she's wearing a snow suit..... I guess I have a weakness for dogs with problems; have had a blind one, a deaf one, one who had seizures, all from puppy mills. I wouldn't change those experiences for the world.

I hope your little girl does well on her regimen; I think you're doing all that can be done.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind remarks. It really helps. Lily is doing ok. Since on the inhaler and anti anxiety pills she is not coughing nearly as much. I was told this was a genetic condition. Yes, I always walked her on a choke collar, as I did two dogs before her. They said this did not cause her problem, but I still am on a guilt trip. I dearly luv animals and would never intentionally harm her. And yes, she is a great barker. I believe the couple who gave her up was because of this. I always called her "sweet barking Lil." She even barks at dogs on TV. Knows every commercial with a dog. Hopefully, I can have her a little longer. She is everything to me!!!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

KroSha said:


> And what kind/size is your doggie - - & name ???
> __________


My dog is a Westie cross....his mom was the Westie and she ain't not telling nobody who the daddy is! We think it might be a Jack Russel. He weighs just under 20Lb and we have had him for about 1 year although he is 5 years old. He was a rescue but did not come from an abusive situation...his owners surrendered him to the Westie Rescue organization in Ontario.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaaren said:


> Thank you for all the kind remarks. It really helps. Lily is doing ok. Since on the inhaler and anti anxiety pills she is not coughing nearly as much. I was told this was a genetic condition. Yes, I always walked her on a choke collar, as I did two dogs before her. They said this did not cause her problem, but I still am on a guilt trip. I dearly luv animals and would never intentionally harm her. And yes, she is a great barker. I believe the couple who gave her up was because of this. I always called her "sweet barking Lil." She even barks at dogs on TV. Knows every commercial with a dog. Hopefully, I can have her a little longer. She is everything to me!!!


I'm glad to hear that Lily is doing better - - and you should let go of any feelings of guilt. This is a condition that can't be diagnosed ahead of time, and no one has any way of knowing which dogs will be affected.

I'm sure you were advised to immediately switch her from a collar to a chest harness - - no more collars or choke chains for her.

Here's an informative link from WebMD:

*Tracheal Collapse in Dogs

"This information was adapted from an article written by Arnold Plotnick, DVM, that appeared in the Spring 2001 issue of ASPCA Animal Watch."*

Not much has changed since then.

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/tracheal-collapse-dogs

My friend is a holistic veterinarian and he says that the genetic component could be something in the DNA of the dog - - this is a condition that affects mostly small dogs, and it may have to do with inbreeding that may have occurred several generations ago - - probably decades.

It may also be some form of unknown cellular problem or malnutrition in a developing fetus, which could cause a cartilaginous weakness.

They just don't know for sure.

I have a Chihuahua, and I'm glad that she's a 12 pound throwback (so that she's not just a teensy 4 - 6 pound dog). According to John, she could have problems because she's a barker - - in that respect, she sounds a little like Lily. Most dogs could care less about television, but Sissy watches the screen intently and knows there's an animal, particularly a dog, even before I do.

I've got her down to a mild growl now, but believe me, she would almost literally bark her head off if I let her, but I don't because of the explanation from John about potential tracheal damage from too much barking. (ps - - if I don't put a stop to it, she runs up to the TV, stands on her hind legs, and tries to "get" the critter on the screen.

You probably have heard before that all dogs were bred down from the gray wolf (that means BIG, not LITTLE). Did you know that giraffes, with their long neck, have the same number of neck bones as most other mammals ??? Likewise, small or large, dogs all have the same number of cartilage rings in their trachea.

The problem is that in the smaller dogs, those cartilage rings are CLOSER together than they are in a large dog. Barking causes vibration in the throat area. Intense, repetitive barking can actually cause those delicate cartilage rings to "bang" together - - and that banging most likely contributes to some amount of the breakdown or erosion of the cartilage.

Once they already have the problem, The barking can only serve to exacerbate it further. So, I'd like to suggest that you do whatever you can to inhibit her barking - - whatever kind of training you normally do to let her know that her behavior is not wanted by you: blocking, removing her from the stimulus - - whatever it takes, because you don't want to let her do behaviors that could make anything worse. I want you to have her as long as you possibly can. ????????????

Is this Lily in your avatar ... ???


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KroSha said:


> I'm glad to hear that Lily is doing better - - and you should let go of any feelings of guilt. This is a condition that can't be diagnosed ahead of time, and no one has any way of knowing which dogs will be affected.
> 
> I'm sure you were advised to immediately switch her from a collar to a chest harness - - no more collars or choke chains for her.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info on the etiology of trachea problems. Max's (Silky Terrier) apparently has more causes than I knew. Besides dragging that heavy rope around during his first year before we got him, he's also the loudest, most persistent barker I've ever run into. We have to keep the radio on during the day to keep him from hearing every little noise, inside or out. Silky Terriers are known for being barkers, but he really pushes the envelope. The AKA describes them as being "talkers" with plenty to say. We call him a screamer, term supplied by my nearly deaf DH. While Max knows what "quiet" means, he thinks it applies to the other two dogs only after the first three seconds--hardly enough time to supply a reward for complying. It takes me that long to open my mouth :~).


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Thanks for your info on the etiology of trachea problems. Max's (Silky Terrier) apparently has more causes than I knew. Besides dragging that heavy rope around during his first year before we got him, he's also the loudest, most persistent barker I've ever run into. We have to keep the radio on during the day to keep him from hearing every little noise, inside or out. Silky Terriers are known for being barkers, but he really pushes the envelope. The AKA describes them as being "talkers" with plenty to say. We call him a screamer, term supplied by my nearly deaf DH. While Max knows what "quiet" means, he thinks it applies to the other two dogs only after the first three seconds--hardly enough time to supply a reward for complying. It takes me that long to open my mouth :~).


Hi SAM,

Did you previously say how old Max is ??? If so, I can't remember - - could you please restate ???

I fostered (and then adopted) Sissy when she was nearly eight - - and she will 10 on Memorial Day.

Her barking was so ferocious, tho I knew better than to let her do that - - it was difficult. but I had to be overly insistant.

I don't want to give affection at the same time that I'm reprimanding her, so I have trained her to go to her bed - - she does, but she stares at me as if I'm the green meanie.

Of course I ignore that, but after 5 minutes, I call her to me and we have a snuggle session, so she knows I love her.

It's so difficult when I know that something that would otherwise not be such a big deal, could be so harmful to her. (** sigh **)
__________


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Thx KroSha. So very interesting. I have read so much about this my head spins. Yes, that is Lily. Sissy sounds just like her as far as TV. I don't think I have watched a dog movie in years. Ha. We immediately flip the station when we know an animal will be on. She literally tries to jump at the screen. No Animal Planet for Lil. I had a cairn terrier before her and he was also quite the barker. Must be terriers. You sound like quite the animal lover. Hooray for you!! This is Lily resting.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

So cute. Certainly has the Westie face. (Alidakyle's fur baby)


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaaren said:


> Thx KroSha. So very interesting. I have read so much about this my head spins. Yes, that is Lily. Sissy sounds just like her as far as TV. I don't think I have watched a dog movie in years. Ha. We immediately flip the station when we know an animal will be on. She literally tries to jump at the screen. No Animal Planet for Lil. I had a cairn terrier before her and he was also quite the barker. Must be terriers. You sound like quite the animal lover. Hooray for you!! This is Lily resting.


 :sm17: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Hi SAM,
> 
> Did you previously say how old Max is ??? If so, I can't remember - - could you please restate ???
> 
> ...


Max is seven; he developed a heart murmur when he was five and now has congestive heart failure in addition to his other problems. The vets who have seen him at a multiple-vet practice initially thought he was inbred. Then I thought to tell them what I knew of his first 11 months; being run to near-exhaustion at least three times a day with that 10 foot long heavy rope, with the large ball of the same heavy rope on the far end, clipped to his collar. They agreed that would have been enough to cause the heart and trachea problems he has. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets IMO.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Max is seven; he developed a heart murmur when he was five and now has congestive heart failure in addition to his other problems. The vets who have seen him at a multiple-vet practice initially thought he was inbred. Then I thought to tell them what I knew of his first 11 months; being run to near-exhaustion at least three times a day with that 10 foot long heavy rope, with the large ball of the same heavy rope on the far end, clipped to his collar. They agreed that would have been enough to cause the heart and trachea problems he has. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets IMO.


That was pure and simple animal abuse - - did you ever find out their motivation for doing such a thing ???
__________


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Lily has tracheal collapse. Don't know where I got esophagus. In the right place anyway. Should have corrected me KroSha. Whatever it is, it is not a good thing. Lily is doing much better though. Not sure what long term steroid use will do. I never asked that question. It is helping her, so I need to continue for now.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaaren said:


> Lily has tracheal collapse. Don't know where I got esophagus. In the right place anyway. Should have corrected me KroSha. Whatever it is, it is not a good thing. Lily is doing much better though. Not sure what long term steroid use will do. I never asked that question. It is helping her, so I need to continue for now.


The important thing is, I knew what you meant. In my post, referring to the trachea WAS my way of offering correction - - but you're under a lot of stress, and I didn't need to tell you, I knew you'd figure it out !!!

Physiology: the esophagus is for food and the trachea ("windpipe") is for airflow - - the trachea runs along the external front of the neck, and the esophagus is protected between the trachea and the spine, so it's kinda in the middle.
__________


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

You are too kind!! I worked in medical field for over 40 years. Medical transcriber. Think I would know better. Ok, I will go with stress!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KroSha said:


> That was pure and simple animal abuse - - did you ever find out their motivation for doing such a thing ???
> __________


I think it was stupidity. The reason given was that he had too much energy (I think this is blaming the victim. He didn't ask to be born a terrier.). These are people who tried for months to give this poor boy away, then when they got a taker, called two days later and wanted him back. When I tried to get his vet records they wouldn't release them because the bills had never been paid (neuter, shots, etc.). They didn't think heart worm prevention meds were necessary either. Groan.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I think it was stupidity. The reason given was that he had too much energy (I think this is blaming the victim. He didn't ask to be born a terrier.). These are people who tried for months to give this poor boy away, then when they got a taker, called two days later and wanted him back. When I tried to get his vet records they wouldn't release them because the bills had never been paid (neuter, shots, etc.). They didn't think heart worm prevention meds were necessary either. Groan.


Your comment sometime back was accurate: some people just shouldn't be allowed to have animals (or children) !!!
__________


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Laryngeal paralysis and a collapsed esophagus are not the same, but I am unfortunately experienced in treatment of Laryngeal paralysis. I have lost 2 Labs and 1 Saint Bernard to Laryngeal paralysis. The sound of Laryngeal paralysis is a terrible coughing/wheezing. Laryngeal paralysis is quite common in old Labs and other big dog breeds.
All my dogs were old when afflicted; the only treatment was surgical - extremely expensive plus a high risk due to their age. I hope you have a vet with a strong relationship. My vet did not recommend surgery for my geriatric dogs, they were given palliative care and kept comfortable.
Every dog is different but a good vet should be able to guide you on treatment options.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pinkwitch said:


> Laryngeal paralysis and a collapsed esophagus are not the same, but I am unfortunately experienced in treatment of Laryngeal paralysis. I have lost 2 Labs and 1 Saint Bernard to Laryngeal paralysis. The sound of Laryngeal paralysis is a terrible coughing/wheezing. Laryngeal paralysis is quite common in old Labs and other big dog breeds.
> All my dogs were old when afflicted; the only treatment was surgical - extremely expensive plus a high risk due to their age. I hope you have a vet with a strong relationship. My vet did not recommend surgery for my geriatric dogs, they were given palliative care and kept comfortable.
> Every dog is different but a good vet should be able to guide you on treatment options.


Thank you, PW...I'm so sorry that you had such an up-close-and-personal relationship with the condition in your dogs.

As you say, the two conditions are not the same, but for those who may want to know more, here is some detail on laryngeal paralysis...

*Laryngeal collapse is a complication of long-standing brachycephalic airway syndrome. Chronic proliferative, pyogranulomatous (granular and pussy) laryngitis will require culture and microscopic examination to define; broad spectrum antibiotics, given beforehand, along with tapered administration of corticosteroids, may be required to obtain an optimal response. Conditions that cause obstruction, such as tracheal collapse or masses close to the larynx, may mimic laryngeal disease. If a mass lesion is found during examination, it may require surgical removal.*

http://m.petmd.com/dog/conditions/respiratory/c_dg_laryngeal_disease
__________


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

pinkwitch said:


> Laryngeal paralysis and a collapsed esophagus are not the same, but I am unfortunately experienced in treatment of Laryngeal paralysis. I have lost 2 Labs and 1 Saint Bernard to Laryngeal paralysis. The sound of Laryngeal paralysis is a terrible coughing/wheezing. Laryngeal paralysis is quite common in old Labs and other big dog breeds.
> All my dogs were old when afflicted; the only treatment was surgical - extremely expensive plus a high risk due to their age. I hope you have a vet with a strong relationship. My vet did not recommend surgery for my geriatric dogs, they were given palliative care and kept comfortable.
> Every dog is different but a good vet should be able to guide you on treatment options.


I'm so sorry for your losses. It sounds like you do have a good vet who is able to give appropriate advice, not always what we want to hear, but sadly the right thing to do in some instances.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaaren said:


> You are too kind!! I worked in medical field for over 40 years. Medical transcriber. Think I would know better. Ok, I will go with stress!


You DESERVE to claim stress - - when our fur babies are sick or troubled, life is no picnic for us as we attempt to make it better for them...
___________


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

pinkwitch said:


> Laryngeal paralysis and a collapsed esophagus are not the same, but I am unfortunately experienced in treatment of Laryngeal paralysis. I have lost 2 Labs and 1 Saint Bernard to Laryngeal paralysis. The sound of Laryngeal paralysis is a terrible coughing/wheezing. Laryngeal paralysis is quite common in old Labs and other big dog breeds.
> All my dogs were old when afflicted; the only treatment was surgical - extremely expensive plus a high risk due to their age. I hope you have a vet with a strong relationship. My vet did not recommend surgery for my geriatric dogs, they were given palliative care and kept comfortable.
> Every dog is different but a good vet should be able to guide you on treatment options.


Laryngeal paralysis is commonly referred to as "Wheezers" in the dog sled community. This is a genetic condition in a certain bloodline of sled dogs called Wescott's and will manifest itself at a fairly young age. Some dogs who are only mildly impacted can live long productive lives without surgery but those who are highly effected, often do not survive. Oddly enough in the Wescott line only certain animals are impacted. In particular males with what is referred to as "bald" faces (white) and blue eyes. The mutation is thought to ride with gene that produces this particular facial marking, in dogs that are primarily black and white.

I found out about this when my former husband's lead sled dog, Charge, (a pure Wescott with the bald face, black/white coloring and blue eyes) was bred to Ra, a female of 1/2 Wescott lineage. Of course the pick of the litter, a male, named Belker would develop the problem at 10 weeks and had to be put down as he was very adversely impact. He was the spitting image of his father and the only one in the litter who was. We took Charge, who was by then a senior, to a specialist who was able to detect that Charge was indeed a Wheezer but only mildly impacted and only seemed to be when he became excited or over exerted. Charge had a long career a sled dog and lived to the ripe old age of 18. He was also a very successful sled dog, having led the 4 time winner of the "Pas" (a 3 day dog sled race in Canada) to victory. This is an arduous race so "Wheezers" can live and live well. When it was discovered that Charge was a "wheezer" it explained an odd behavior that he would display while racing. Toward the end of a race, he would turn his head away from his lead partner and cough hard, then continue on as if nothing happened. The specialist, we took him to, surmised that the dog had somehow learned to do this and that by doing so he shifted his larynx, so that he could more easily breathe until the episode passed.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Just saw your post today -- but I can totally relate -- I have a toy poodle with a collapsed trachea -- it is common with our smaller breed dogs -- mine was coughing a lot, but our vet prescribed hydrocodone (also very expensive people medicine!) for her, and it has stopped the coughing, although she seems to breathe (pant) as if shortened breath. I have to pace myself not to let her over-exert herself -- she's now 12, seemingly healthy and doing fine -- Like you, she's my universe....absolutely adore her.


----------



## Everybody's Mom (Feb 26, 2017)

I also have a tiny toy poodle ( and a new addition tea cup), I have own this tiny breed for many yrs. the Tiny Toy is 15 next month, and has had a collapsed trachea for 10yrs or so. She has the occasional coughing fit, usually after sleeping for a long time ( Flem builds up in throaght) or when excited. We tried Meds over the yrs, but they helped little if at all. Luckily she is of very calm nature,and a small treat usually pushes the flem down. ( no she doesn't choke on it ). In her case it was NOT genetic, and the vet told us when she was a pup to always use a "halter harness" and we always have, but....
Have you ever gone to a groomer?
Have you seen the grooming table with the "noose" to hold the dogs head?
All the tables have them. Needless to say our little queen never went again.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

We just got a terrier mix from the shelter. Her coat is true Yorkie colouring but she must be mixed with something about the size of a Jack Russell. About 15 lbs about the size of a Jack. She is about 3yrs old they said but that's all we know. We have had her a week. She started honking like a goose and may have a collapsing trachea. I did some research online and we have ordered a homeopathic remedy that is good for the throat tissues. Reviews report fewer episodes and overall improvement. I'll report back when we have had a chance to try it. Would like to hear from others who are dealing with this.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JoanDL said:


> We just got a terrier mix from the shelter. Her coat is true Yorkie colouring but she must be mixed with something about the size of a Jack Russell. About 15 lbs about the size of a Jack. She is about 3yrs old they said but that's all we know. We have had her a week. She started honking like a goose and may have a collapsing trachea. I did some research online and we have ordered a homeopathic remedy that is goojd for the throat tissues. Reviews report fewer episodes and overall improvement. I'll report back when we have had a chance to try it. Would like to hear from others who are dealing with this.


No collars around her throat - - harnesses only when you take her on a leash

If she begins any coughing or hacking, make sure you get it under control asap - - the trachea bands that hold the windpipe open are made of cartilage, and they're thinner (hence more fragile) and closer together in cats and smaller dogs, so vibration that causes them to bang together must be prevented.

Could you list the ingredients in your homeopathic remedy please. Include the potency (#x or #c).

ETA (edited to add): many terriers & crosses tend to be barkers - - excessive/continual barking must also be prevented, as that causes a similar type of vibration where the cartilage rings whack into each other, also causing progressive damage to accumulate..


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have the product yet. You can check it out here: www.petwellbeing.com. the product is Throat Gold. 90 day money back guarantee.
We do use a harness. Limiting chasing toys and keeping her out of the heat and humidity as much as possible.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JoanDL said:


> I don't have the product yet. You can check it out here: www.petwellbeing.com. the product is Throat Gold. 90 day money back guarantee.
> We do use a harness. Limiting chasing toys and keeping her out of the heat and humidity as much as possible.


Ok, Joan, I'm making some assumptions here:

1) you've been to the vet
2) they've ruled out kennel cough (Bordetella bronchiseptica)
3) they've cultured any sputum for infection
4) labs have ruled out Addison's (Cushing's)
5) you assure barking restraint

If coughing is the primary problem, that HERBAL remedy may be of help - - but just so you know, in spite of what you may have been told, that isn't a HOMEOPATHIC remedy or combination (and that is certainly okay, but you don't want to call it what it isn't or be networking incorrect information to other pet guardian friends).

Some of the reviewers indicate that the remedy works relatively quickly - - I look forward to your report and your dog's recovered health.

Are you anywhere near a holistic veterinary office or clinic ??? Acupuncture or careful Chiropractic adjustments may also be of assistance.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, I will keep you posted


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JoanDL said:


> Thanks, I will keep you posted


 :sm24:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

always a worry when our pets are not 100%,,,


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

I have had 2 Pomeranians. Both dogs had a collapsed trachea. One never weighed more than 5 lb 2 oz. and the other 11 lbs. so it definitely wasn't a case of being too heavy. They did cough for years before the quick onset of not being able to breathe at all. The Dr. said surgery could be performed but it wasn't often successful and the cost in 1999 would run at least $4,000. I know this runs in the Pom breed but I would never have another kind.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Kensbarb said:


> I have had 2 Pomeranians. Both dogs had a collapsed trachea. One never weighed more than 5 lb 2 oz. and the other 11 lbs. so it definitely wasn't a case of being too heavy. They did cough for years before the quick onset of not being able to breathe at all. The Dr. said surgery could be performed but it wasn't often successful and the cost in 1999 would run at least $4,000. I know this runs in the Pom breed but I would never have another kind.


So many small dogs have this problem and even though it's not easily prevented, a little knowing goes a long way - - and I find that the vets don't typically pass it on...

Habitual coughing and/or yapping causes the vibration of the tracheal cartilage, and in small dogs, this cartilage, which is subject to break down, bangs together and causes an unusual form of wear and tear over time, which can very well lead to tracheal collapse and, importantly, it's not reversible at that point.

So continual coughing, choking or yap-barking should be managed/curtailed/avoided from the very early stages of the dog's life. This condition can also happen to gagging/coughing/choking cats.

The barking is a matter of training - - I know, I know, the little ones aren't loud and we think it's cute, but it is allowed to continue at their peril...

And coughing/choking is a veterinarian concern and needs to be addressed early on. Some folks don't take their pet in soon enough. Even when they do, I've worked with many vets who don't emphasize the end results of not getting it under control.


----------

